# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [How To] How to remove them ?( RareMinion's dotted circle and HP number)

## van9999

HI,

(1)
How to remove RareMinion's dotted circle ?
mini.png

(2)
How to remove Elite mosnter 's HP number?(only show cycle)
HP.png

----------


## RNN

1) MonsterCirclePlugin.cs :

look for these lines: 


```
	if (monster.Rarity == ActorRarity.RareMinion) {
                    RareMinionDecorator.Paint(layer, monster, monster.FloorCoordinate, monster.SnoMonster.NameLocalized);
		}
```

change to


```
	if (monster.Rarity == ActorRarity.RareMinion) {
                   // RareMinionDecorator.Paint(layer, monster, monster.FloorCoordinate, monster.SnoMonster.NameLocalized);
		}
```

2) HealthBarOnElitePlugin.cs: remove? It is one of the essential plugins

----------


## van9999

1) MonsterCirclePlugin.cs :

look for these lines: 


```
	if (monster.Rarity == ActorRarity.RareMinion) {
                    RareMinionDecorator.Paint(layer, monster, monster.FloorCoordinate, monster.SnoMonster.NameLocalized);
		}
```

change to


```
	if (monster.Rarity == ActorRarity.RareMinion) {
                   // RareMinionDecorator.Paint(layer, monster, monster.FloorCoordinate, monster.SnoMonster.NameLocalized);
		}
```

it's work !

2) HealthBarOnElitePlugin.cs: remove? It is one of the essential plugins[/QUOTE]

ok, i removed this plugin

RNN, thanks your reply every time

----------

